# ماهى الطريقة و المواد المستخدمة فى صناعة ورنيش الاحذية



## yehia1 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

ارجو من اخوانى الاعضاء الكرام فى المنتدى مساعدتى فى الطريقة التى يصنع بها الورنيش او الملمع ( الصلب ) للاحذية الجلدية و المواد التى يتكون منها وطريقة خلطها و تصنيعها و كذلك طريقة تصنيع الورنيش ( السائل ) و المواد الحافظة التى توضع به..

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

